

Show HN: On-demand feedback from curated designers - charles_dickens
http://pixelfold.com/feedback

======
randomdrake
As someone who has been looking for exactly this, I'm super disappointed.

1) There is very, very little explanation as to what's actually going on here.
I don't know what the point of me signing up is. What do I get access to when
I sign up? What sort of process am I going to have to go through? Are there
marketers on the other end of this? _What 's the catch?_

2) Animations, animations, animations.

a) Your splash video is super distracting. Way too much movement and flash.

b) Your fade-ins on your scrolling animations on your homepage are _so_ slow,
I scroll right by them or have to stop and wait.

c) Your front-end framework is, unfortunately, painfully obvious. Seeing gears
for a few seconds on every... single... page... load...

d) Trying to load your designers portfolio pages was no fun. _105 requests for
19.2MB of content._

This site doesn't give me tremendous hope for the designers you acquire, or
hope for your service, at the moment. Sorry.

The idea sounds great. But, for me, you need more info and a way better
website regarding design if you're going to tout that you've curated the
designers.

~~~
RickS
This is what happens when communities fail to make a distinction between
visual design and interaction design. There's relatively strong visual design
here, but as you've discovered, that's not worth much in the absence of actual
communication.

------
austenallred
It would be really helpful to see some examples of feedback. Are they going to
pull stuff into photoshop and say "actually do this?" or "Tweak this CSS to
say this" Or am I going to get back "This page is too busy. I don't understand
what's happening." The first is highly valuable to me, maybe (but probably
not) worth how much you charge. The second isn't worth much at all.

~~~
charles_dickens
That really depends on the designer that is giving feedback. Some people might
edit some things on Photoshop, others might send you some hand drawn mockups
or just write you some notes on your designs. You can always set the
conditions upfront with the designer before paying him for feedback.

------
drcode
If this is something where I pay $50 for a quality designer to spend 20
minutes writing a couple of paragraphs of feedback on a design, it would be
interesting to me.

However, from the landing page I have no idea if this is the sort of thing
you're offering.

~~~
Throwaway0812
Same here, I was excited for about 30 seconds. I'm a designer and developer
myself, and I'm 95% finished a new project, but I'm stumped with a few design
aspects. I've been working on them on and off for months, and these few parts
of the design don't measure up to my standards. I feel like I need a fresh set
of eyes to review things, and I can't ask my users because they're not
designers.

I thought I could select a few designers on this site, submit screenshots of
my WIP with notes about the areas I'm questioning, spend $50 or $100, and get
feedback. When I say feedback, just some brief suggestions, some photoshop
scribbles over my work, and links to other work that might offer some
inspiration for what I'm trying to achieve. Most importantly, quality
designers helping to point me in the right direction.

How this would ideally work in my mind...

I create a request for feedback, and select the designers I'd like to invite
(perhaps 10). I choose the amount to invest, say $100. It basically starts a
discussion, and any of these 10 designers can jump in, write feedback, post
images, talk back and forth, etc. This lasts maybe a couple of days, some
designers participate, some don't bother, and in the end, I choose how to
split the money between them. So, maybe I give one person $40, and three
people $20. Now, that doesn't sound like much, but they could easily give
feedback on a dozen requests a day and make a few hundred.

Seems like a win/win situation. It's great for designers because it gives them
a break from their typical work, and it's social, giving them a chance to
network and chat with other designers in these feedback discussions. Only
problem, you'll likely have 1,000 designers trying to signup to provide
feedback, and only a few dozen people posting requests.

~~~
charles_dickens
Throwaway0812 thanks for the suggestions! The "group feedback" feature seems
an interesting idea. Since we don't have that feature implemented I would
suggest that you find a good designer and ask him for feedback. I am sure that
with your budget you can get some helpful feedback.

~~~
Throwaway0812
How does this work exactly, because I can't find any info along with a number
of other people in this topic.

1\. Pricing. Do I specify a price? Does the designer give a quote when I ask
them for feedback? What's a typical price range? How are payments handled?

2\. What's the turnaround time? Should I see feedback in 24 hours? 1 week?

3\. What can we expect for feedback? Is there some kind of tiered system, so
I'll receive X for $50 and Y for $100? If not, are there any examples of what
I'll receive? I wouldn't want to pay $100 for someone to write a short
paragraph of generic feedback I could expect anyone off the street to provide
in 5 minutes.

~~~
charles_dickens
1\. If you Sign Up and click "Get Feedback" on the designer's profile page,
you will see some notes the designer left about his pricing. Then you put
together the materials needed for the feedback request (images/notes) and
offer a price based on the designer's guidelines. If the designer accepts your
request, you'll get charged once the designer delivers the feedback.

2\. You should agree on that with the designer when you are requesting the
feedback.

3\. It really depends on the designer. Some people might tweak your designs on
Photoshop/Illustrator, others might send you hand drawn mockups or just notes.
Our designers have been curated by the community, based on the quality of
their previous work and so you should expect insightful feedback. Also if
you're looking for something specific, like Photoshop edits for instance, you
should mention that when requesting the feedback.

~~~
Throwaway0812
Thanks for the response, but you really need some examples. That's the only
thing holding me back at the moment. Pay a bunch of the designers to give
feedback on pixelfold, and let's see what they come up with, how much time
they put into the feedback, whether they focus on recommending pretty design
changes, or if they make an effort to understand the business and suggest
edits to increase signups and revenue.

------
minimaxir
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7505054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7505054)

~~~
eps
And the top comment is still valid - PixelFold appears to be a selection of
designers from the Dribbble's front page and/or with large Dribbble follower
count. If you have ever spent any time of D, you know that stuff that floats
to the top is not exactly a real-life material, but shots specifically crafted
to gather the likes. For example, Oykun guy is good, but half of his shots
absolutely and utterly glance past UX in favor of the visuals. As such, his
feedback is not something that I'd be interested in, leave alone paying for.

tl;dr - PixelFold's problem is not with the idea, it's with establishing
credibility of those providing the feedback.

------
makmanalp
So, do I pay for this? Is it free? Is the idea that I could possibly hire the
designer eventually, and therefore it's worth it for them?

~~~
charles_dickens
The premise is that you might not have money to hire a top designer, but you
have enough to ask him for feedback. If you liked the designer's work/feedback
you can always make him a job offer through Pixelfold (although that's not
mandatory)

~~~
jonahx
how much does the feedback cost? i can't find any prices, or even ballbark
figures, anywhere on the site.

~~~
charles_dickens
It's usually the designer that sets up the prices for feedback. To see it you
must click the "Get Feedback" button on the designer's profile page.

------
Aldo_MX
[http://imgur.com/ZqFRysC](http://imgur.com/ZqFRysC)

This is how I see the site in a 1024x1080 window without scrolling a bit.

TBH, this trend of animating content from a non-visible state needs to end,
it's a serious UX disease that is replicating day by day in different sites,
especially landing pages.

------
dshap
Somewhat related: If you're looking for feedback from great designers in the
context of improving your own design skills, head over to
[http://trydesignlab.com](http://trydesignlab.com) to check out our online
design course that includes one-on-one mentorship.

------
evertonfuller
Strange that there are no examples at all, or any mention of the type of
feedback one would get it. Is it standardised or can each designer just spew 1
line generic statements if they want? And another give you an essay. Just gave
it a shot anyway. Will see what happens.

~~~
charles_dickens
As I mentioned in the comment above it really depends on the designer, but you
should expect some constructive and thorough feedback :)

------
robertlf
You need to check your copy. It's "i" after "e" except after "c".

